# Painted fire red shrimps, $4 each or 10 for $35, Bloor/Keele, shipping



## igor.kanshyn

*Painted fire red shrimps for sale*.
















I have a great colony of perfect painted fire red shrimps, they are red, all of them, even males 

These shrimps are neocaridina freshwater shrimps. They are dwarf (grow up to 1.2"). In fact, it's a very red variety of cherry shrimps.
These guys are easy to keep and can live and breed in any healthy freshwater aquarium. They are perfect pets for your home or office aquarium.
Scientific name of these shrimps is Neocaridina heteropoda var. painted fire red.

*Price is $4 each, or 10 shrimps for $35.*

Look at the pictures, they are showing shrimps from my colony, look at videos of these painted fire red shrimps as well.

I'm selling juvenile shrimps. They survive moving better and acclimatize in a new place easily. They will be about 3/8"-1/2" in size. I can add some adults for your request.

Pick up in *Toronto *near Keele / Bloor intersection.

Shipping is available *allover Canada*. Shipping in Ontario is usually $13-$21. Shipping to other provinces and faraway places are more expensive. Ask me for an accurate shipping quote with your postal code.
Shrimps will be packed nicely with proper insulation and hetpack if needed. I'm giving live arrival guarantee on my packages.

You can contact me via PM.

I will be happy to answer questions and help you with shrimp keeping and breeding hobby. Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These locally bred shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These stunning shrimps are still available.

Some free plants can go with them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These gorgeous shrmps are available.


----------



## bob123

Maybe if you posted in the sale and trade section it would be better.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

bob123 said:


> Maybe if you posted in the sale and trade section it would be better.


I also like posting in "For sale \ Freshwater" section more, but moderator told me post here.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These shrimps are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These gorgeous shrimps are available as well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These great bright red shrimps are available!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These gorgeous shrimps are available.

Look at the other neocaridina shrimps I'm selling.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

You can get you shrimps tomorrow, so do not wait


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Painted fire red shrimps are available, they breed very well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These beautiful shrimps are still available.


----------



## colio

igor.kanshyn said:


> These beautiful shrimps are still available.


I got a group a while ago, and they are very nice. I find the fire reds much much more attractive than the standard cherries! Igor is also very nice to deal with.


----------



## blackblack

I second colio's comment. Igor was a pleasure to deal with and his shrimps are bright and beautiful!


----------



## Puffpuffpuffer

Purchased orange sakuras, most are berried/saddled right now! Free frogbit is spawning like mad too.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Super-nice red shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Super cool painted fire red shrimps are looking for new home


----------



## Greg_o

Great seller and very hardy nice shrimp. I put mine in a high light, high co2 iwagumi with dry EI dosing, even excel, they're doing great.


----------



## jonstreets

*painted fire reds*

hello. how big are the PF red shrimp that you sell? are they babies or adults? i would prefer adults


----------



## igor.kanshyn

jonstreets said:


> hello. how big are the PF red shrimp that you sell? are they babies or adults? i would prefer adults


I'm selling juvenile shrimps. They survive moving better and acclimatize in a new place easily. They will be about 3/8"-1/2" in size. I can add some adults for your request. Young shrimps you will get will be adults in approx. a month.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Painted fire red shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

They are available as usual.


----------



## eatmysox

Got some in the mail. They are really something, pleasure doing business with Igor! 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## supershrimp

Nicest looking pfr shrimp I have seen.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Gorgeous painted fire red shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Painted fire red shrimps are available as usual.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

The shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Perfectly colored painted fire red shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These gorgeous shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Painted fire red shrimps are available as usual.

Look at a new picture:


----------



## loonie

Igor is a great guy to deal with, highly recommend. I do not have tanks to keep shrimps, my wife will kill me if I add more tanks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you.

These amazing shrimps are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These perfect painted fire red shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Christmas Prices are here!











*10 shrimps for $25. This price is valid till Dec 20, 2013*


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Shrimps for sale*

Amazing painted fire red shrimps is available for sale as usual.
Stop keeping cherries, switch to a high-grade red neocaridina shrimps. They are beautiful and easy to keep.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These amazing locally-grown shrimps are available!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Easy-to-keep 'painted fire red' shrimps are available.

Look at a new video with one of these shrimps here:


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These perfectly colored shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Bright red shrimps are still available.
Look at some new photos here: Painted fire red shrimps in pearl grass plants


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These amazing red shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Amazing painted fire red shrimps are available.

Video: Painted fire red shrimps in a moving box


----------

